# SX Mini Q Class Blue



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

Looking to see if anyone has stock of this in Blue or expecting stock soon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/16)

Bump 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (30/6/16)

Try contacting @The eCigStore, they might have. See it on their website as sold out though. But they might have in store.


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/16)

skola said:


> Try contacting @The eCigStore, they might have. See it on their website as sold out though. But they might have in store.


Spoke to them already. It's out of stock.


----------



## Dubz (7/7/16)

http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/new-arrivals/devices/sx-mini-q-class-by-yihi-detail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/7/16)

Dubz said:


> http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/new-arrivals/devices/sx-mini-q-class-by-yihi-detail


Whoop Whoop. Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NaZa05 (7/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Whoop Whoop. Thanks dude



Buy two, you missed my birthday but I accept belated gifts bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

